

CACert.org – free SSL certificates - alegen
https://www.cacert.org

======
nacs
"www.cacert.org uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate is not
trusted because no issuer chain was provided. (Error code:
sec_error_unknown_issuer)" (with Firefox)

May want to fix your own site's certificate acceptance before issuing to
others.

------
Nux
If you want free certs go to startssl.com.

I appreciate Cacert's initiative, but they've been at it for years now and
there is still not proper support in the mainstream browsers/platforms.

~~~
cryptolect
I tend to agree. Until CACert becomes more mainstream, it is not as useful,
except within a community of users who also use it.

The main advantage I'd see with CACert is wildcard certificates (which you
dont get at the first level with startssl). Yes you can generate/maintain your
own, but maintaining a PKI rapidly becomes a pain.

With CACert certs, it can be as simple as "sudo apt-get install ca-
certificates" to get CACert support (for instance, to validate CACerts used in
server to server SSL connections).

[http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/all/ca-
certificates/fileli...](http://packages.debian.org/wheezy/all/ca-
certificates/filelist)

